# Brenner stoppt bei "Finalizing Session"



## MOnsDaR (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Hab da mal ein Problem:

vor einiger Zeit ging mein Brenner kaputt und musste zum Hersteller (MSI) zurückgeschickt werden zwecks Garantie... 
Nach einiger Zeit bekam ich einen neuen Brenner, aber nicht denselben, einen ganz neuen 52/32/52, wo ich eigentlich kein Problem mit habe 

Allerdings wurde der Brenner ohne irgendwelches Zubehör ausgeliefert, hab ihn einfach eingebaut und geguckt was passiert... WinXP hat ihn erkannt, hat auch glaube ich die richtigen treiber gehabt/installiert, zumindest steht unter Systemsteuerung/system/Geräte- Manager jetzt folgendes: 

MSI CD-RW CR52 SCSI Cdrom Device

mit den alten treibern habe ich selbst nichts angestellt, also von dem alten Brenner, finde allerdings auch nichts mehr von denen...

Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:

Anfangs konnte ich nicht mal CD-RWs löschen, geschweige denn brennen, dann habe ich andere ASPI-Treiber ausm Internet installiert, keine Ahnung, wie das genau hieß, danach konnte ich auch CD-RWs löschen, aber schreiben ging net...

Nun bin ich mittlerweile soweit: 
Ich kann mit Clone-CD Images auf CD brennen
Ich kann mit Clone-CD CDs kopieren

aber 

ich kann keine Daten-CDs mit Nero (5.5.8.1) oder CDBurnerXPPro brennen, wenn ich das tue, läuft alles ganz normal ab bis zu dem Punkt an dem unter Status steht: 

"Finalizing Session" oder "Finalizing Track" weiß jetzt net genau, zumindest geht dann ganz langsam die Prozentanzeige weiter, bis nach 3 1/2 h bei CD-Rs die Anzeige bei 99% stehen bleibt und ich per Reset-Knopf neustarten muss... bei CD-RWs hatte ich bis jetzt nicht genug Zeit, bis zum Ende zu warten...

Die CD-RW ist vorher immer neu gelöscht gewesen und die Rohlinge haben mit dem alten Brenner super funktioniert. Auch wenn ich mit gedrosselter Geschwindigkeit brenne (32x, 24x, 48x statt 52x) wirds nichts...

ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung mehr was ich machen soll, auf der MSI Homepage findet man keine neuen Treiber für den Brenner und auch in der Hilfe dort ist nichts passendes aufzufinden.

schonmal Danke im Vorraus für die Hilfe,

MOnsDaR


----------



## MOnsDaR (5. Januar 2004)

Achso! habe übrigens noch dazu ein DVD-Laufwerk im Rechner und logischerweise eine Festplatte, der Brenner ist ich glaube auf Slave eingestellt, zumindest so, wie es auf der MSI-Site steht dass man es machen soll...

Außerdem habe ich Nero nach der ASPI-Treiber-ausm-Internet-Installation neuinstalliert, weiß also net genau ob Nero die ASPI-Treiber überinstalliert hat...

Nochmal Danke im Vorraus,

MOnsDaR


----------

